
Toast Sandwich - oulipian
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toast_sandwich
======
andybak
I read this and dashed to the kitchen to make myself a midnight snack.

It was actually remarkably good. Had much of the crunch of a fish finger
sandwich (an old favourite of mine).

It got to be a trifle dull towards the end but I think that could be down to
my attempt to be moderately frugal with butter (a small concession to the fact
that I'd already had a dinner this evening).

I'm not sure it is quite on par with a crisp sandwich (I just checked
Wikipedia to remind myself that the majority of HN readers probably know them
as 'potato chips sandwiches').

With salad cream of course.

~~~
pionar
Well, and most HN readers would know "salad cream" as the genericized
trademark "Miracle Whip". :-)

One of my favorite memories as a kid was being at my grandma's house and
having a ham sandwich with potato chips on it. Yummers.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I always assumed "miracle whip" was like a synthetic whipped cream or sweet
mousse, never imagined it was salad cream?

~~~
Schwolop
I'm an Australian born in England - what on earth is salad cream? Let alone
"Miracle Whip"!?!?!

I'm going to assume this is some form of mayonnaise until told otherwise.

~~~
MartinMcGirk
I live in Scotland - What on earth is salad?

~~~
willyt
I suggest you ask a Russian to make you a salad. It would break you in gently
to the world of salad eating, I think you would enjoy it :]

------
D_Alex
I was SURE this would be about some new Android operating system.

Times must be pretty hard for the HN community, given the level of interest in
this post.

Or is this a manifestation of engineers' need to optimise, maximum calories
for minimum cost? Reading the article and comments, it seems unreasonably
palatable...

A memory from my childhood: Toast with butter and sugar sprinkled on top. For
dessert...

~~~
xentronium
> A memory from my childhood: Toast with butter and sugar sprinkled on top.
> For dessert...

Weird. I thought this "delicacy" was exclusive to Russia (we didn't toast the
bread, though).

~~~
StavrosK
Greek here, totally had this (and was delicious). We didn't toast the bread
either.

------
rch
Try the Shooter Sandwich... you'll need a loaf of hard crusted Italian bread,
3 ribeye steaks 1 lb mushrooms, an onion, some bacon, and cheese.

[http://imgur.com/a/ahZOF](http://imgur.com/a/ahZOF)

~~~
ricardobeat
That looks similar to a house favorite, "Marlboro Man"-inspired sandwich,
which is much quicker to make:

    
    
        1. Sauté mushrooms, red pepper, onions, garlic and butter, reserve.
        2. Cut meat into thin slices, brown and season with salt, pepper, 
           worcestershire and a little soy sauce.
        3. Put the vegetables back, add a dash of whisky, flambé.
        4. Cut french bread / baguette open, stuff with meat and slices of
           a strong cheese like emmental or edam.
    

Eat immediately.

/posted on Hacker Foods (the mods must be asleep)

~~~
RBerenguel
Sounds yummy, I'll probably do it before a shooter's (which is on my list of
food to prepare someday). But qualifying edam and emmental as strong cheese
sounds really weird from an European viewpoint

~~~
ricardobeat
I can't find the right word. I meant "strong" as in "not mozzarella, american
cheese etc", the more bitter the better :)

~~~
RBerenguel
Tasty, maybe? Got your point, though :)

------
dizzystar
Sad day to realize that Wikipedia, the bastion of all knowledge, has no entry
for a Wish Sandwich.

 _A kind of sandwich where you take two pieces of bread and WISH you had some
meat._

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wish%20sandwi...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wish%20sandwich)

~~~
judk
Wikipedia (and other anthropological databases) standards for citation and
notoriety means that it underrepresents the culture of the poorer classes,
which is maintained through oral history and not published documents.

~~~
derleth
Well, that's why we have Urban Dictionary. Not everything has to be in
Wikipedia.

~~~
andybak
Although often hilarious, Urban Dictionary now pretty much allows people to
make shit up.

It's a shame as I'd like something that fills it's former boots (i.e. there
has to be at least some attempt to record reality rather than invent it)

~~~
derleth
> Although often hilarious, Urban Dictionary now pretty much allows people to
> make shit up.

Which is precisely what happens when you don't demand citations to good
sources. You can't really have it both ways.

------
ddod
It's kind of interesting how HN admins removed a string of posts yesterday
relating to the Node.js sexism issue without any explanation, and yet this
remains. It's also a bit sad that a post like this gets way more attention
than 95% of the "Show HN"s.

~~~
f7t7ft7
I would like to officially apologize for offending the android and cyborg
populations, by bringing too much attention to the food desires of the meatbag
population.

------
InclinedPlane
This is perhaps the single most potent piece of evidence that HN's glory days
are all in the past. Oh well, it was a good run.

~~~
Kluny
Oh calm down, it's a Sunday night!

------
cdcarter
One of the linked references also supplies these tasty ideas:

The toast sandwich isn't the only recipe in Mrs Beeton's compendium to use
cold toast as the basis for a meal. She recommended toast soup - 1lb (0.45kg)
of bread crusts boiled in 2oz (0.05kg) of butter and a quart (1.1 litres) of
"common stock". Or for a refreshing drink, what about "toast-and-water"? Made
with, you guessed it, a slice of stale loaf toasted, then soaked in a quart
(1.1 litres) of boiling water until cold.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15760897](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15760897)

~~~
silencio
You joke about toast and water but...

One of my favorite drinks, Korean in origin, is scorched rice water. When you
cook rice in a stone pot (e.g. the same pot that is part of dolsot (inside
stone) bibimbap), the bottom layer gets deliciously scorched and you get tasty
water if you add boiling water, or you can cook it again to make a little
porridge.

There's even little candies made out of that stuff, and I can only imagine
toast and water is pretty much along the same lines.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nurungji](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nurungji)

~~~
interstitial
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rice_water](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rice_water)

------
haversine
This reminds me of my dad teaching me how to make a "poor man's burger" when
you don't have any beef. Basically you just toast the bun and then throw on
all the condiments.

It's surprising how close it tastes without any actual burger.

Now I'm thinking instead of toasting the bun, I should leave it cold and put
toast inside as the "beef".

~~~
zhte415
Try a Welsh Rabbit:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsh_rarebit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsh_rarebit)

~~~
haversine
That sounds fantastic!

------
jamesaguilar
Cool. Speaking of sandwiches, have any of y'all been to the local deli
recently? The variety of meats available these days is astounding, and their
prices are very low. A lot cheaper than going to Subway or your corner store,
if you've got the time to make you meal at home (and it doesn't take much).

~~~
JacobSkyler
You don't even need to make it at home. I used to just but all my stuff on my
way into work on Monday and store it in my office. Most of the stuff we put in
sandwiches (bread, butter, cheese, cured meats, pickles, condiments) will last
a week or more in an air-conditioned office. Just store it in an air-tight
container and give it the smell test before you eat it.

------
herbig
I would eat one, if only the infrastructure existed to get it to me within
thirty minutes. By air.

~~~
shubb
By air? Surely what we need is a hyperloop for sandwiches?

The toast sandwiches can be prepared anywhere in the world, then sent under
the ocean in little magnetically accelerated capsules. Because the capsules
are travelling in a vaccume, your sandwich would arrive still warm.

------
WadeWilliams
I'm a fan of the peanut butter and sour kraut, myself, it's much more
nutritious. Throw some sardines in there if you're trying to stock up on good
omegas.

~~~
crusso
That sounds so nasty I almost downvoted you. :P

------
vezzy-fnord
Related:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lettuce_sandwich](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lettuce_sandwich)

~~~
chrisdevereux
Minimal Viable Sandwich

~~~
AmVess
Not quite.

When I was dead broke, I used to have bread sandwiches.

On really spare days, I'd have half a bread sandwich.

------
joezydeco
Have you ever heard of a Wish sandwich?

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYyBZE0kBtE&t=0m35s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYyBZE0kBtE&t=0m35s)

------
simbolit
Sometimes I don't get how articles move to hn front page...

~~~
thenerdfiles
It's a food hack. C'mon, loosin' up, mate.

~~~
yen223
It's not a food "hack", it's a bloody sandwich :)

~~~
thenerdfiles
Actually, it's not bloody at all!

------
derekp7
A similar type of mouth-texture is achieved when you wrap a crunchy taco with
a soft taco shell.

~~~
jimmcslim
I find that eating a corn chip between two regular salted potato chips (or I
really should say, _crisps_ ) is also strangely delicious...

------
seivan
Basically sugar as a texture with butter and salt & pepper. Yeah I can see why
this is delicious. We generally love anything we sugar :)

------
nate_martin
Can someone clue me into the underlying message here? This is a little vague
even for HN's off-topic wikipedia standards.

------
cstross
Of course, I _had_ to read this a month after being diagnosed with Type II
diabetes :-(

(You may downvote at will ... just noting that this is essentially carbs
sandwiched between more carbs, dammit.)

~~~
sdoering
There is an interesting study from Great Britain on "healing" Typ-II-Diabetes.
Maybe that might give you some hints.

I was looking for some information, as my Dad is an overweight longtime Typ-II
Diabetic, who lost more then 10kilos during the last year and now can live
without injections, only with the pills, he used to take some 10 to 15 years
ago.

Press Release by University:
[http://www.ncl.ac.uk/press.office/press.release/item/diet-
re...](http://www.ncl.ac.uk/press.office/press.release/item/diet-reverses-
type-2-diabetes)

Page of Study (with further links):
[http://www.ncl.ac.uk/magres/research/diabetes/reversal.htm](http://www.ncl.ac.uk/magres/research/diabetes/reversal.htm)

FAQ regarding the study (pdf):
[http://www.ncl.ac.uk/magres/research/diabetes/documents/Diab...](http://www.ncl.ac.uk/magres/research/diabetes/documents/Diabetes-
Reversaloftype2study.pdf)

------
vidyesh
Never imagined Toast Sandwich to be anything like that.

This is what Toast Sandwich is in India.

[http://i.imgur.com/sP7ctxG.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/sP7ctxG.jpg)

~~~
xmonkee
That's a Bombay Sandwich, technically.

------
nthnclrk
Is this actually something that's new?

For years I've had just butter or margarine on toast when I would occasionally
(certainly not frequently) feel like it. I know of many people who would
consider this an uncommon, but quite normal thing to do as well.

Maybe it's an Australian thing? Possibly passed down from British heritage?
I'm not sure.

"Plain" toast is actually a good choice when you're sick and attempting to eat
again. It always feels "safe".

~~~
underwater
The link is about sandwiches made from a slice of toasted bread between two
untoasted slices of bread. Not plain toast.

------
damian2000
I prefer the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baked_bean_sandwich](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baked_bean_sandwich)

------
acconrad
So a too-long article (with a corresponding thread that is _way_ too pedantic
for the topic of bread and butter) makes it to the front page of HackerNews
but solid articles on entrepreneurship and technology get missed by lack of
votes? I'm in awe.

------
cpayne
There used to be an (Australian) Standard on Toast colour:
[http://infostore.saiglobal.com/store/Details.aspx?ProductID=...](http://infostore.saiglobal.com/store/Details.aspx?ProductID=252601)

------
elwell
I'm trying to avoid carbs.

~~~
judk
Then make it "platter style", without the bread.

------
shire
I just made myself one after this, thanks for the reminder it was amazing.

------
dsego
Want frugal? My parents always tell me how they were so poor growing up, they
put lard on a piece of bread and sprinkled with some sugar.

~~~
leephillips
They had lard? Luxury!

~~~
mmagin
You laugh, but I've heard of people making the same with Crisco.

~~~
fennecfoxen
Indeed. My mother always told us that we should be thankful for all the beans
and lentils we had when money was tight because when _she_ was going to
school, the _really_ poor kids had _Crisco_ sandwiches for lunch.

(And _her_ mother spent time in a Siberian labor camp as a youth, so we'll all
be eating supper at the table like a family, and _not_ like a refugee, thank
you very much.)

------
nmeofthestate
Madness.

I thought perhaps this was going to be the term for when more than two popup
notifications slide up from the system tray at the same time.

------
RossM
Better known in the UK as an austerity sandwich - the cheapest meal you can
make.

------
BookPage
That's really unhealthy.

~~~
f7t7ft7
But it's vegan if you use margarine!

------
binarnosp
How did this get on the first page of HN?

------
rowofpixels
This is the next soylent

~~~
tempestn
More like the anti-soylent. Nice texture, no nutritional content.

~~~
Intermernet
Anyone tried Soylent on toast yet? Or does that disturb the nutritional
balance..?

------
kimonos
Nice post! Thanks for sharing! (",)

